# Casting that squidder...



## Redhorse (Mar 1, 2006)

Well, I went down to my local tackle shop to check the status on my 525 mag and he hasn't placed the order yet... ! So I spooled up that old squidder with 330 yds of 17lb mono and put it on the 11' Diawa that was supposed to have a new 525 on it by now (couldn't wait any longer to try out that rod). Spool is probably 3/4 full, and with 30 weight on the bearings, I can get 85-90 yds (OTG) throwing 3-5 oz with no blow ups. Rod is barely loading up with 3 oz, starting to with 5 oz, was gonna toss 8 later tonight. 

So...to pick your brains:


What lube should I switch to for some increase in distance...? Now that both the reel and I are warmed up a little, it's time to tweak it.

Also looking for an aluminum spool if anyone has an x-tra one laying around.

I bought a 545 on fleabay yesterday...$75 shipped. Any rod suggestions? My local guy has two more of those 11' Diawa Sealines rated 3-7oz or should I hold out for something a little longer? 

Would it be worth magging the reel? I thought I read on here somewhere there was a mag kit available for the 545.

I've always just chunked my baits into the water...this whole casting for distance thing is still pretty new  . 
Thanks in advance for all your help!! P&S has really been a wealth of information.


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

I also have a 545gs purchased on ebay. they are pretty easy to mag I did mine and it cast very smoothly.  you can follow these directions

http://alamoareaanglers.homestead.com/MagGS.html

very informative with good pics. it also should have break blocks in it so you can try it as it is before you do that. Just make sure they are ingaged they should extend past the little spindle they are attached too. I have mine on an 11'6" tica and it does a pretty good job. So it is probably pretty similar to the Diawa youve been throwing. Anyway I hope that helps

John


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

545 just use the brakes first. Get a slow big rod the OM heavy will work just fine. Then just learn to cast and fish some, things will work out.


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*Sealine-X*

That rod won't handle eight and bait. Five to six and a small bait is the max once you can cast well.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Squidder or 545??*

I assume you are asking what weight oil you should try in the Squidder or what you can do to get more distance from it? You started talking about the 545 and threw me. 

I put some 80 weight gear oil in my bearings and it slowed it way down. Too far down. I then went to 30 wt motor oil. It worked pretty well. That is where I am at now. (30 weight motor oil).

But, you are only tossing 5 ounces. I was casting 8 oz with a whole croaker a few weeks ago and the 30 weight worked well. But a couple of times I wanted the thicker oil in it. The rod was rated to 8 oz but the croaker was approaching a pound. The rod had to be at its max. I would not want to go with much lower oil if you are going to sling 8 and a big bait. I had to tighten the left side screw a little to keep it from blowing up when using a big mullet for bait. I had no major explosions but I did fluff it a little a few times. 

When I first got the squidder the bearing was dry. I casted it a few times and then put red label rocket fuel in it. I was casting 2-3 oz of weight on a short stump puller. I went outside and let her go. About midcast I felt the bearing take off. It was like the spool sped up about twice as fast. She exploded. It was worse than any bird nest I had ever seen. 

I would recommend trying 30 weight oil with 8 oz first before you thin the oil down anymore. I woudl take it fishing a few times before I got too brave with it. 

I love my squidder. I am not the best caster but I can cast it much farther than my spinning equipment. I think I was hitting 80-90 yards with 8 oz and a whole croaker. Just an estimate.
Give or take a few yards.

I have not tried with anything less. Maybe next weekend.

Try it and let me know what happens.

Mullet


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*Sealine-X*

It is a nice blank but the eyes are trash. If you don't replace them all I promise you they will ruin a fishing trip, or worse cut off a large fish due to a cracked guide.


----------



## Redhorse (Mar 1, 2006)

Hey finger...I was referring to the squidder. Sorry I got you cornfused...I had too much stuff bouncing around in my head at once... .

I've got the 30 weight in it now...so I figure I'll stick with that for the time being. Throwing an 8 oz weight should simulate 4-5oz with some bait which is probably what it will be handling most of the time.

narfpoit...that is one simple mag job! I think I'll cast it au-natural when I get it, but have the supplies on hand when I hit the beach just in case  .

Surf Rat...someone told me the tips had a tendancy to lose their insert, but the rest were fine. I take it your speaking from personal experience ?


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Most people have problems with the tip. I would just get the replacement and glue and keep it in the Box. 

On the Aluminum Spool just call Penn. you can get the part number from Pennreels.com. Then Give them a call. Oh do this the brass are to heavy and mono will break the plastic(fixed with Dacron backing).


----------



## Redhorse (Mar 1, 2006)

I cast an 8 oz tear drop this evening...tightened the spool brake a little and got fuzz on the first cast. Tightened the brake a little more and got the right speed on the spool, but thought better of casting that weight without a shockleader... . Had a 100 yd spool of 65 lb power pro, put that in front of the 17 lb trilene (that's 430 yds with room for more  ). Then worked my way back up to 70 yds before my son and I had to head out for scouts. Figure I'll get some more casting practice in this weekend at camp. I'll be tent camping between a lake full of LMB & BG, and a creek full of smallies, plus have a great field for distance casting 20' from my tent.... Nobody will take a second glance at my fly rod, ultra light spinning out fit, or my bass casting rigs, but when I pull out the 11' & 12' surf casters... I'm thinking they're gonna look at me funny .

Digger, I took some super glue gel and layed a bead around the insert and the frame of that tip, both sides. That insert prolly wont come out any time soon...but when it does, I'll have a replacement on hand  .


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*Sealine-X*

I have had several of them. Eyes cracked on them all. But what can you expect from a 75 dollar rod.


----------



## Redhorse (Mar 1, 2006)

I got mine for $64 OTD...guess If I have to put new guides on it and have it rewrapped, that's just the way it goes. Most activity this rod is going to see a year is casting practice on the local football field. I'll only get it out on the surf once a year, twice if I'm lucky. I'll let you know how long the guides last me! If it happens while I'm at the beach...well then I have a good excuse to go buy a new (nicer) rod that my wife can't argue with... .


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Rod*

I take it that he does not like the daiwa rod. 

Fish with what you have and can afford. I have my squidder on a tica 11' and like them both.
Some people don't like ticas but I have no problems with them. Not yet anyway.

Mullet


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*Daiwa*

I like the Daiwa blank a lot. The Team Daiwa blank is great. The guides on the Team Daiwa are great as well. I like the blank on the Sealine-X. The guides suck on that blank. I lost the first big Cobia I hooked in the surf because of a cracked guide on a sealine-X. It cut my line. If you only get to fish a couple times a year I would think you would not want to take a chance on looseing the fish of a lifetime over a few bucks for new guides. I am just trying to help you.Don't mean to be a know it all.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

@ ten dollars labor per guide to replace the guides on a 64 dollar kinda makes that cost prohibitive unless ya plan on doing it your self.. But then all the guides just the cost alone you would have into it what I have in customs rods.. Sometimes saving money just costs ya in the long run.. JAM


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

surf rat said:


> I have had several of them. Eyes cracked on them all. But what can you expect from a 75 dollar rod.


 Which model are you refering to, I have a 10' MH casting that is used weekly with mono line and have not seen any cracks yet. Mine has the aluminum oxide guides. But then I am only throwing 3-4oz. with it.


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*Sealine-X*

The ones I had were 11 ft X-tra heavy. I think only the tip is aluminum oxide. That only refers to the tip not the insert.


----------



## Dyhard (Oct 24, 2002)

Redhorse said:


> Well, I went down to my local tackle shop to check the status on my 525 mag and he hasn't placed the order yet... ! So I spooled up that old squidder with 330 yds of 17lb mono and put it on the 11' Diawa that was supposed to have a new 525 on it by now (couldn't wait any longer to try out that rod). Spool is probably 3/4 full, and with 30 weight on the bearings, I can get 85-90 yds (OTG) throwing 3-5 oz with no blow ups. Rod is barely loading up with 3 oz, starting to with 5 oz, was gonna toss 8 later tonight.
> 
> So...to pick your brains:
> 
> ...


 Redhorse, I bought a 980 mag as soon as it hit the market. Its great! I bought a 525 mag as soon as it hit the market years ago. I like it too!
I bought a bag full of super magnets and put them in all the old Penns that had aluminum spools. I have been doing some good Red Fish fishing with a magged 140 Squidder and a very old magged 180.
I've thrown off 125 yards of 30/6 Spider Wire down into the backing. Its hard to believe these old reels are so much fun to cast.


----------



## Redhorse (Mar 1, 2006)

I need to get some more practice in with that squidder. I seem to be stuck at around 70 yds. Don't feel like I have a good technical cast yet, although it certainly impressed everyone at camp over the weekend. 



> If you only get to fish a couple times a year I would think you would not want to take a chance on looseing the fish of a lifetime over a few bucks for new guides. I am just trying to help you.Don't mean to be a know it all.


I don't disagree with you at all on that...I was unaware of any fault in the guides. Rods already bought and paid for, so I have to live with it now. As I said before, there is very little surf gear available here in corn country. I was just glad to find something I could wrap my hands around.

I was hoping my 545 would be here waiting for me when I got back from camp...hope it gets here tomorrow. 

I got to wade the creek at camp yesterday for a couple hours and cast with my ultra-light rig for some smallies. Didn't get anything big...13" was the longest, but got some numbers  ! They were eating that little Rebel wee-craw up!

The annual swappers day is coming up labor day weekend. I'll be scrounging around for another Penn 140 out there. Found one there...might just find another  .


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Redhorse that Sealine-x should hold up just fine except for the tip. Everyone I have seen the tip came apart. I got 6 years of hard fishing out of mine(replaced this year with a OM) and no problem with the guides except the tip. So relax it is a good surfrod though not a heaver I ran 6500's on mine.


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

RH,

I have an 11' Daiwa Eleminator that I have used a lot and it has held up just fine. I've caught some pretty big fish with it and thrown some large baits and had NO TROUBLE. You don't have to spend a fortune to have a good and fun fishin stick. Same goes for reels.

Bill


----------



## Redhorse (Mar 1, 2006)

Looks like my Sept. trip to CB has to be postponed. My cousin is getting married on the 30th, so....I'm looking at the last weekend in Oct. or the first weekend in Nov. Finger_Mullet, didn't you say you'd be hitting the beach sometime in Oct...? Did you get your dates pinned down yet? 

*MAN* I really want to get out there one more time this year!!!!!


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*The old days*

I remember when this distance board was full of talk about All-star,Zziplex and Rockets and such.... I don't think Primo Synchro translates to pretty cheapo.How things have changed. Now it's about Zebcos and such. I'm not feeling the love. A better name for the forum might be I like my cheap crap just fine come around me with that Zziplex with sic guides and I'll break it with my 10 dollar rod and beat you over the head with it forum. Ha! Ha! I need to go fishing.


----------



## Redhorse (Mar 1, 2006)

> I need to go fishing.


Ya got that right!

I to, appreciate good quality gear Surf Rat...however my 11yr career has not included the first pay raise. I complained to the boss, and she immediately gave me a 200% increase in pay. However, 200% of ZERO is still $0$  . I've been taking care of the kids since my son was born 11 yrs ago. It's hard to just jump into some $300-$500 surf casting outfits I'm going to use a couple times a year. My plan is to get some decent gear (better than what I had) that I can use now, and slowly improve that gear over time. When I started out Muskie fishing, it was with whatever I could scrounge up. Now I'm casting with GM IM-7's, Pete Mania signature series, St. Croix, 6400 C3, 6600 CL Rocket, Calcutta 250, etc... 

*I'M NOT SELLING MY MUSKIE GEAR TO BUY A SURF ROD...*

Take your own advice and go fishing...even if they aren't biting. Pop the top on a couple cold ones or something... .

I have never taken surf casting as seriously as I am now. I'm *TRYING* to get some information and *ENCOURAGMENT* from the forum here...sorry if it's offensive to you.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Surf Rat I feel your pain. I'm looking at that zippy in the BS&T if it makes Friday I may get to make a offer or buy it. It sounds like what I need for my plans. But I guess this forum has become "I want more distance" which I'm ok with. But the users need to tell Flea what they want so he can set the rules and install a moderator to support it. A lot of good info has come through here.


----------



## Samurai (Nov 24, 2005)

In my experience,when it comes to fishing/casting there are people in all grades of experience levels.Those that are in the lower levels or just starting out may feel everything on this board is worth reading and helpful whereas someone with alot of experience may take more to stimulate their interest.With that said,I agree some of the info on hear is tailored more for the beginer but there is still enough good info. on occasion to keep me around.I have turned lurker on other boards because of lack of interesting threads.


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

Redhorse said:


> Ya got that right!
> 
> I to, appreciate good quality gear Surf Rat...however my 11yr career has not included the first pay raise. I complained to the boss, and she immediately gave me a 200% increase in pay. However, 200% of ZERO is still $0$  . I've been taking care of the kids since my son was born 11 yrs ago. It's hard to just jump into some $300-$500 surf casting outfits I'm going to use a couple times a year. My plan is to get some decent gear (better than what I had) that I can use now, and slowly improve that gear over time. When I started out Muskie fishing, it was with whatever I could scrounge up. Now I'm casting with GM IM-7's, Pete Mania signature series, St. Croix, 6400 C3, 6600 CL Rocket, Calcutta 250, etc...
> 
> ...


 I would put the 6600 on a 12' Okuma Solaris, with a little reel tuning you shoud be fine and spend 200.00.$ or less.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

an okuma will break wit 8oz. 

and when i say that, let me not try and be a smartypants. when these "off the shelp cheaper rods, okuma, tsunami etc." in the hands of most casters even with 10, that rod wont break, it wont go more than 60yrds either. the best off the shelp cheap heaver is by far the ocean master overal. although up in price im sure the HDX will blow it out of the water.

but with a strong caster, 8oz and those kinds of rods, they will break. hell ive seen some shatter. if you only fish once a year, go for it, your right it doesnt make sense to sell your 90% fishing gear for new 5% FISHING gear. so i completely understand.

surf-rat despite his blunt truthfulness is one of the fisherman you want standing next to you fishin. while the "nice guy" wont help you out on the beach rats the kinda guy that'll walk you through a cast explain what people wont and might even give you some of his last good pieces of bait.... you have to also understand that sometimes starting out, the great info coming from great fisherman might not always be 100% polite or clear cut, but also keep in mind these guys that are levels well above us see our types of questions asked every two weeks ya kno? all the advice that has been given here is true. 

by the way, top quality SiC guides break, and get chipped on your ski rack(dont ask how i found out) but losing a fish you know is BIG bc of things you could have controlled is a killer feeling... and by killer i mean not cool. fishing is like any sport. you control your gear and your practice, and you only get better during practice. game time (fishing time) is when that practice will pay off.

its good to know you've taken that first step and are taking the time to cast now, it'll make a difference during drum time!!!!


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*Ntkg*

Hope you are well. Give me a call when you get a chance. Sorry guys if I come across blunt. I will see you dudes on the planks. It won't be long till L.I.P. goes off.


----------



## Redhorse (Mar 1, 2006)

NTKG, I was just considering some double duty for my muskie casting reels last night. The comment Digger made about running a 6500 on that Diawa Sealine he had, got me outta the rut I put myself into regarding this new gear. I just had $$ flashing before my eyes and wondering where it was gonna come from. If I use the reels I have, and put a little more $$ toward a better rod or two I'll be ahead in the game. 

The 545 I bought is supposed to be delivered today...so my next step is to get a heaver for it. I'm not going to think about any other gear until I've got that thing sitting on a decent rod. Since my trip has been postponed at least until the end of Oct. I've got a couple months to scrape together some cash, and find something worthy. I might just bring the reel with me and get a rod once I'm down there. If any of you have a good used heaver you wouldn't mind parting with, you can meet me on the beach .

Surf rat, don't think your advise has fallen on deaf ears! I hope my last post didn't get misunderstood. Reading it today, I can see where it could. Don't let my intended meaning behind those statements get lost in translation of the typed word. I hope to see you on the beach some time!


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Redhorse said:


> NTKG, I was just considering some double duty for my muskie casting reels last night.




yeah man the 6500 with an upgraded drag will definately handle some big fish. david, me and many other folks have caught drum on them and they will hold up!


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

surf rat said:


> I remember when this distance board was full of talk about All-star,Zziplex and Rockets and such.... I don't think Primo Synchro translates to pretty cheapo.How things have changed.


At the end of the day, a board is only as good as its posts. If the serious distance guys stopped posting, there ain't much I can do about that.

The real problem is that a while back, a civil war broke out amongst the distance casters and I wasn't about to let the site get dragged into it. While it's not publicly discussed, it's still a sore subject and I think that's led to a lot of folks walking away from public forums.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Sand flea,

We haven't all stopped posting... 

Tommy


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Tommy said:


> Sand flea,
> 
> We haven't all stopped posting...
> 
> Tommy


Yep, 'Flea...As long as HE'S around, theres a distance forum, for sure!  

And BTW, my best cast consistantly comes from an un-magged squidder full of 25# mono on an OM 12 H. The old reel has a plastic spool, and every time after I have to pull an anchor loose, I sling a 5 or 6 oz toward the horizon, to relieve the pressure on the spool.

That squidder sounds like a jet taking off because of the fins I guess, and it never fails to raise eyebrows on the JaxPier.

They all go....DAMMMNN!


----------



## Redhorse (Mar 1, 2006)

> un-magged squidder full of 25# mono on an OM 12 H. The old reel has a plastic spool


I passed up a new in the box plastic spool for my squidder because everybody said to get an aluminum one... .

Anyway, UPS delivered my 545 today, so I took the squidder off that Sealine (sorry surf rat, it's all I've got) and put the GS on it. Little Max gave it his official approval :










It came with a full spool, so I gave it a try. First few casts stopped at the 70 yd mark. Got a little fuzz but no blow ups. Shortened the drop from my tip to the ground and put a couple into the tree line, no fuzz... . It's 70yds mowed, then two acres of 20' crabapples. I put 5oz into the bushes about 3-4 foot up, figured that was around 80 or so, about what I can do with my 12' spinning outfit. Decided to make one more cast, and sent the next one over the top of the trees, about 15yds back in, and still suspended about 20' up... ! I really need to find a better place to practice... guess the side yard isn't gonna cut it anymore  .


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Redhorse said:


> .



your gonna be good to go here shortly! that is maybe one of the best pictures i have ever seen on this site.



oh and that fatboy johnboat plastic armada ship is fine for paddling out baits. if your in heavy surf, do not surf launch. walk it out to your waist then hop in. it'll save you a headache or 6.

neil


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Redhorse,

What cast are you using?? A couple of tips that will help with most any style...

Concentrate on keeping your arms away from your body. One of the biggest (and most easily corrected) flaws most casters develop is the tendency to pull or tuck the arms in close to the body. Think big arc!!

With the arms extended, concentrate on the push/pull. Pull to your chest with the left as you are pushing toward the target with the right. 

I would suggest starting with the ground cast. Simple, powerful and effective in most fishing situations. If you are in a crowd, the unitech or the hatteras style may work better.

Hope this helps,

Tommy


----------



## Redhorse (Mar 1, 2006)

I am using the OTG cast. Black Beard sent me a series of sketches a while back outlining the technique, and I'm slowly becoming more consistant with it. I'm not gonna try learning any other style of cast until I'm 100% confident in my OTG. I have seen one of the video clips posted on here and saw some sketches of the pendulum cast... ...didn't want to put a weight through my neighbors window or something. Don't even know what any of those other cast's are. I figure when I'm ready somebody on here can fill me in.

On that note...what would be a good mark to shoot for with my OTG? At what point should I start learning the next cast, and what cast should that be?


----------



## Redhorse (Mar 1, 2006)

NTKG...what do I need to do to my drag on the 6500C3 and the 6600CL Rocket? These are both levelwind reels, and I don't intend to remove the levelwinds...however an improved drag will help in both Muskie and Drum fishing. Any other mods...or would the drag be goodnuf?


----------



## notso (Jul 18, 2005)

Redhorse said:


> NTKG...what do I need to do to my drag on the 6500C3 and the 6600CL Rocket? These are both levelwind reels, and I don't intend to remove the levelwinds...however an improved drag will help in both Muskie and Drum fishing. Any other mods...or would the drag be goodnuf?


Not NTKG but..
There are several sites that sell "smoothy", "extreme smoothy", & carbon drag washers for the abu's. I just got the smoothies for mine but I think the carbon's are supposed to be the best. There are also a "level wind kit" (bearings for it) available for at least some of the 6500's, but I just left mine alone. Others will probably know alot more than I do about this though.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

RH,

I would stick with the ground cast for now. It really is the base that you can develop from. The ground cast is capable of huge distance in it's own right. The Uni-tech and the Hatteras cast are a couple that can be used in tight quarters when the rotation of the ground cast may not be safe.

Good Luck,

Tommy


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Squidder Casting Lessons*

Tommy,

I think you said you were planning on coming on Saturday to Croakerfest. I need a short lesson on casting a conventional.

I have a 525 mag and a squidder. Do you mind???

Mullet


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

No problem mullet.

My son and I will be down sometime midday. He's 12 and enjoys fishing..... for a little while. Then he's off splashing in the surf or digging in the sand...lol

I have never cast a squidder but the 525's are sweet. I'll be glad to help. We may even have a little mini casting class if there is interest. 

It'll be hard to outcast that YAK though....



Tommy


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

You never cast a squiddah!!!!!


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Nope, not once. Bet I can blow one up though....

Tommy


----------



## Don B (Jul 28, 2001)

Tommy said:


> RH,
> 
> I would stick with the ground cast for now. It really is the base that you can develop from. The ground cast is capable of huge distance in it's own right. The Uni-tech and the Hatteras cast are a couple that can be used in tight quarters when the rotation of the ground cast may not be safe.
> 
> ...


Hi Tommy,

For the last five months I have been helping a friend with his casting. Five months ago he was casting 80 yards. Now he is casting 185 yards with the OTG cast. He's using a fishing rod, ABU 6600 with the level wind removed, 16# line and a five ounce sinker. Did I mention he weighs 125 pounds?

While he is getting better, I am getting worse and I'm going to prove it in Texas this coming October.

Best wishes,
Don


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Hello Don,

Sorry to say that I won't make it to Texas this fall. The UK trip pretty well took our travel budget for the year plus someone else got that week on the vacation schedule.

You still have time to get the cast sorted out. 

Good luck,

Tommy


----------



## Don B (Jul 28, 2001)

Tommy said:


> Hello Don,
> 
> Sorry to say that I won't make it to Texas this fall. The UK trip pretty well took our travel budget for the year plus someone else got that week on the vacation schedule.
> 
> ...


Hi Tommy,

We'll miss your being there. 

Time to practice is at a premium. This weekend I'll be at Nuuanu going for catfish. It's usually cold, windy, and wet. Wouldn't miss it for anything. The fishing is managed and it's by drawn ticket only. The following weekend I'm off to Hilo to introduce the Breakaway LDX, HDX and CTS Makoi rods.

I guess I need to really use that JVC Envario.

Best wishes,
Don


----------



## Don B (Jul 28, 2001)

Ouch!

"We'll miss your being there."

We'll miss your company.
Better?

Don


----------



## curtisb (Jul 21, 2004)

*Hey Tommy*

With your swing that Squidder would look like a gull nesting place....No mags or brake blocks on them.
I started with one of these in my early fishing years. I still have two Squidders and a 505hs jiggmaster but no longer use them.
We will miss you in Texas this year.

Hey Don, looking forward to seeing you again in Sept/Oct.

CB


----------



## Don B (Jul 28, 2001)

Hi Curtis,

Looking forward to seeing you again.

If you still have them, don't forget to bring the 533 and 540.

I'll be bringing along a Newell 338 for 40# line and haven't made up my mind for 60# line. It will be either a 344 or 546. Space in the suit case is at a premium.

Best wishes,
Don


----------



## Samurai (Nov 24, 2005)

Appreciate it if someone would post results of the event,especially the results of the Hawaii day.Curious as to what the "Big Boys" in the states can do with the heavier line and reels.---Good luck to anyone attending.Aloha!!


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*Ocean Master fur sure*

I've only used mine for 3 years hard for 2 weeks a year and it has been flawless, I have the 12' Heavy, something to 12 oz heaver, but it is a spinning rod but I would assume the conv. rods would be just as nice, I also started like you and maybe just a couple years ahead of you, First time it was a $40 Quatum combo with line at Wally World, next year my muskie rig went, they make excellant Metal chunkers, and also lighter duty surf rods, Then the second spinning rig, and so forth, the OM rods are from Bass pro and have read great reviews everywhere I've read about them, and around a $100 ...... 
Our second trip this year is the end of this month ..... 
I'm gonna go get bent .......


----------



## Redhorse (Mar 1, 2006)

I've been watching all the talk about the OM's and thinking I should get one. The 545 would go nicely on it. Got a confirmation from one of my buddies today...3 so far for the end of Oct.

Muskies are heating up around here, but gonna go hit the Walleye on Lake Erie this weekend for some freezer fodder. Hopefully I'll be chasing Muskies the weekend after.


Was thinking...
The one lake I fish has a buoy line down near the spillway. No boats past the markers... ...I think a Mepps Muskie Killer might just make it all the way to the dam from the end of a surf rod  .


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*I like the way your thinking*

Don't forget to catch a few smallies for just the fun of it 

My OM is the heaviest one ..... ya need a good 6 and bait for it to cast much at all ..... don't know how your planning on throwing ...... if your wanting to throw a little less you might want a MH action ... with mine 6-8 plus bait is great


----------



## Redhorse (Mar 1, 2006)

Magged that 545 yesterday. Not going to have a chance to throw it till next week... gotta get ready and leave for Erie tonight.

It was pretty easy if anybody was wondering. I'll let you know how it cast as soon as I get a chance to find out. 

Also was wondering how to mag my squidder. I'm sure it's roughly the same, but are there any details I should know about? 

surfchunker...I doubt we'll get a chance to go after any smallies this trip. Prolly gonna hit the perch in the AM and jerk them till we run out of jumbos. If we waste more than an hour and still don't find big ones...we'll go straight to the walleye. Sometimes we catch smallies when walleye fishing, but more often sheepheads, white perch, and striped bass. Our arms are gonna be tired from pulling in 6-8 lb sheepheads all day. We'll catch 3-4 of those for every walleye we hook up (at least that's the norm).

good fishin'


----------

